# GeeGee and I



## Talanlirr (Jan 21, 2011)

Sorry I was away for awhile, moved into a new apt a couple months ago and we've just been adjusting to a lot of changes. 

GeeGee and I are getting along great now, sometimes he'll even let me scratch his head a bit. He still has trouble stepping up though, but I think we're overcoming these barriers, ya know!


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

Yay!!! Always good to hear about progress! I know I was always super excited when my Sultan would do something new and I just had to share the news! (Sometimes I would think these mods are gonna get tired of seeing a new post from me every cpl of days about some new thing she did and just out right ban me--obviously never the case--Im still here!!!)


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

We love posts about progress so keep 'em coming!!! That's great Talanlirr!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thats great news


----------



## Talanlirr (Jan 21, 2011)

The budgie I got in January is good natured, except for when it comes to getting along with GeeGee. I just for who knows how many times tried to help them get along better, with supervision and millet. It ended badly, Ello my budgie reacting to GeeGee whistling happily to millet jumped over, bit down and ripped some feathers off GeeGee's head, I quickly grabbed hold of GeeGee and got him away before he got hurt, but that was bad.

I got in touch with a small local pet store and since Ello isn't to old yet, they can take him in if needed, but I wouldn't mind hearing some input from my fellow tiel lovers here first before I make the decision.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry  

My budgie tweety was very nasty to my lucky and cookie and also kept doing the same, it was awful and heartbreaking.


----------



## Talanlirr (Jan 21, 2011)

it scared me. I was afraid for my little buddy, I am considering turning Ello in to the local pet store for credit on a fully tame cockatiel. But I need to think about this first.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Two of my budgies were mean to my tiel. I had four all together. The two means ones also picked on my sweet budgies and I finally had enough (I had the budgies for a year) and I fought with myself about it for a long time. My breaking point was when a mean one tried to take the leg off of a sweet one. I rehomed the mean ones and kept the two sweet ones. Grey loves to visit the sweet ones and they pay him no mind. I think its just different budgie personalities. My mean ones tried to bite Greys toes through the cage. It was a really hard decision but it was better for all birds involved. Just be sure of yourself so you don't regret it. I don't even though I tore myself up about it. I know I did the right thing.


----------



## cjherrey (Apr 25, 2012)

love posts about progress so keep 'em coming!!! That's great Talanlirr!



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Rc*Helicopters|cheap rc parts|Mini Rc Helicopters


----------

